# Glass enclosure cross ventilation trouble.



## EggMcMuffin (May 11, 2016)

I have a glass fish tank that I want to put my T. Stirmi in. But want good cross ventilation to avoid mold and stagnant air. I have a glass drill piece (picture below), but am worried of shattering the entire thing. How can I go about this without breaking the glass? Or should I just have ventilation on top? but will that be enough to keep mold at bay, and stagnant air to a minimum?


----------



## viper69 (May 11, 2016)

The Europeans manage with ventilation on the top and lower front. USA seems to have all sides w/ventilation.

Vent only on the top would not be too helpful, you could build up stagnant air.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin (May 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The Europeans manage with ventilation on the top and lower front. USA seems to have all sides w/ventilation.
> 
> Vent only on the top would not be too helpful, you could build up stagnant air.


Kk thanks, will risk putting vent holes on front and if it goes well will do sides as well.


----------



## Mike B (May 12, 2016)

If you look on youtube, look for a person with the name tarantulaguy1976 on his channel he has videos on how to make the plexiglass cover for his aboreal cages and they must work fine because he has them on all his aboreal setups.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ranitomeya (May 13, 2016)

If you flip the aquarium onto its side and fit a front-opening door onto it with ventilation holes on both top and bottom, you will get sufficient passive airflow to prevent stagnant air. Be aware that does not develop only in stagnant conditions. It is the result of surfaces taking too long to dry. You can still get mold in a well-ventilated enclosure if you keep things too wet--in fact, you might get even more mold because there's more mold spores going into the enclosure and more dust settling to feed mold growth.

Before you start drilling, do a youtube search on how to safely drill aquarium glass. You'll need something to create a reservoir of water around where you're drilling and you will need to take it slow and steady.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

